# Housebreaking: Dog Won't Poop Outside



## nicky(g) (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi I have a 3 month old pug and I have been in the process of house training him. He has made good progress and will urinate outside without any problems. I am having trouble with him going poop though. I can tell he needs to go, but when I take him outside he does not poop and signals he wants to come back inside, but then the minute he gets out of my sight he will poop in the house. What should I do?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Stay outside longer. 

2) Don't let him out of your sight in the house.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> 1) Stay outside longer.
> 
> 2) Don't let him out of your sight in the house.



Yep. What she said.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Other things that might help:

Get him a little sweater to wear. Often little dog, and puppies, don't like the cold weather, and that can interfere with pottying outdoors.

Keep a record of when he eliminates. You will be able then to plan his trips outdoors accordingly.

Do not punish or scold him for indoor elimination. Only praise and reward all outdoor elimination.

Give him a food reward for all outdoor potty, and be sure to verbally praise. It can also help if you stand nearby and say something like "go potty" while he is eliminating. Don't say it until he is doing it, but keep saying it as long as he is going. This will teach him what these words mean, and within a few weeks, you can tell him what to do and he will understand.

Use baby gates, crates, leashes, doors, etc, to keep the puppy within your eye sight so he can't sneak off and go in the house when you are not looking.

And finally, don't forget, this is a puppy, and also a toy breed. They can mature somewhat more slowly in the potty training department. 

Be patient, consistent, kind, and manage the puppy carefully so that he has little option except to do the right thing. Each time the right thing happens, praise fondly and give a tasty little tidbit.

You will both be on the right road very soon.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree with RedyreRottweilers, if he won't go when you're out and signals he wants in, once inside don't let him out of your sight. What I did was I put Kina on a leash and she stayed near me. then I went out 15 mins later and did that until she went. It was only when she went did I leave her off the leash inside.

Even now she's 8 months old she'll sometimes signal she wants back in, but I won't let her in until she has goes. And the funny thing, she'll go everytime that I wait even though she wanted to go back in. Everytime I was out with her, I'd tell her to "go poop", and now when I tell her to "go poop" she'll go.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Take it out on leash. Walk around. They can only walk and hold it so long. When it finally has to go, lavish praise on it.

And yes, use closed doors or gates to keep in in the same room with you. I have used a tie down at my computer desk.


----------

